# Mini Freezes during Hulu Playback



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Often during the last 3 weeks our Mini has been freezing during playback, Eg playback stops, the spinning circle in the upper left appears, then stops, and the unit is unresponsive to further button pushes. If I unplug the unit, wait a minute, and reboot, eventually everything seems fine. I have not observed this in live TV or playback, so at first I though it was Hulu, but since everything freezes once it goes, it must be mini.

Any thoughts or suggestions? I tried the search function but didn't see something similar. . . 

Thanx,
Joel


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not sure when you are saying the problems take place. Only Hulu, or when watching programs too? Hardwired Ethernet? Have you tried a different power supply?


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks, the playback seems to only freeze during Hulu playback. I'm hardwired ethernet to a Roamio OTA. Does not appear to be a power issue, as all my other components are plugged into same power strip, everything else works fine. I have not noticed any freezes during live or recorded TV, nor even Netflix or Amazon playback through the mini, which is starting to tell me it could be a Hulu thing, and not a Mini thing. . . .hmm.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Mini lock-ups during Hulu and YouTube playback have been a common occurrence for me on all my Minis. The Mini seems to hang up when loading an Ad or a new Video segment on Hulu. The issue started for me with SW update 20.6.3
YouTube app crashes


----------



## Carleton Wu (Dec 10, 2016)

Sounds familiar. After more than 5 months and multiple calls, there is still no resolution...

Hulu app error 5003


----------



## JimMay3 (May 12, 2017)

I have same problem on a hard wired ethernet Roamio OTA about half way into a movie it will start freezing up. I never experience this issue on my Fire Tv, also swapped cables around and still can not narrow down to anything other than the unit or app on the OTA.


----------



## Doug Rothenberger (Nov 4, 2017)

I too am experiencing the same Hulu buffering issues. I'm using over the air and ethernet. if I connect to the same shows using my Android phone through Hulu I do not have buffering issues. And I'm using the same network for the TiVo devices as well as my Android WiFi connection.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

My mini vox will do the same thing playing back video from Plex also. Not always but its done it a few times now. There is definitely something wrong with the mini as it should not lock up like this. At the very least should reboot on its own, not requiring a power pull.


----------



## Doug Rothenberger (Nov 4, 2017)

I did more experiments. I starting paying more attention to my Bolt VOX device and watched Hulu from there. I still had what appears to be buffering. I had the Ethernet wired from fiber switch to router to switch to Bolt. Then I re wired to remove one hope. I tried fiber switch to router to Bolt. Still getting the same results. Another observation was that when the buffering is occurring I'm unable to send any commands via the remote. It like the Bolt is running out of resources and freezing up. I don't know how to prove it but that's what it seems like. I also tried a test with my Android phone and watched the same Hulu movie at the same time. They started out in sync but the Bolt was lagging by a few seconds after the first five minutes. Now what?????


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Hulu on TiVo is the issue. I use Amazon Prime and Netflix also. Only Hulu freezes/buffers on the TiVo (Moca). Hulu is fine on my Samsung TV (Wi-Fi) and Roku (Wi-Fi).


----------



## ppredhomme (Nov 15, 2015)

I just started using the Hulu app and I found out very quickly that it doesn't work on the mini... same problem everyone else has. Other apps are fine, just the Hulu doesn't work on mini. It also seems to mess with live TV as well as after giving up and I go to Live TV, I see a black screen with live audio. I have to reset the box to get back to normal. Hulu is like poison.


----------



## ehagberg (Dec 27, 2004)

ppredhomme said:


> I just started using the Hulu app and I found out very quickly that it doesn't work on the mini... same problem everyone else has. Other apps are fine, just the Hulu doesn't work on mini. It also seems to mess with live TV as well as after giving up and I go to Live TV, I see a black screen with live audio. I have to reset the box to get back to normal. Hulu is like poison.


I just tried using hulu on my mini (works fine on my Roamio) but it immediately fails to work... like it will bring up a frozen picture of whatever it's supposed to play, and give audio, but no moving video. And once I quit out and try live TV, I see the same black screen and live audio you mention.

Guess I can't use my mini to watch hulu. Have no problems with Netflix, Plex, live TV or recorded shows off the Roamio.


----------



## bmwbiker (Sep 3, 2015)

ehagberg said:


> I just tried using hulu on my mini (works fine on my Roamio) but it immediately fails to work... like it will bring up a frozen picture of whatever it's supposed to play, and give audio, but no moving video. And once I quit out and try live TV, I see the same black screen and live audio you mention.
> 
> Guess I can't use my mini to watch hulu. Have no problems with Netflix, Plex, live TV or recorded shows off the Roamio.


Sounds exactly like what I'm experiencing.


----------



## bmwbiker (Sep 3, 2015)

So this has been a problem since at least 4/2017. Closing in on 2 1/2 years, but no fix.

*Shame on you TIVO!*


----------

